# Going off grid in maryland



## sleep4centuries (Jun 8, 2015)

My boyfriend and I have the opportunity to build a (mostly) off grid house, but I was wondering if anyone knows if laws in maryland would be an issue? We are thinking of building an earthbag home with a well, and water collection unit to collect rain water, a compost toilet so no septic, solar for electricity, and using a wood burning stove for heating. Is any of this not legal


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You would not only need to check state but also city/county rules as well. The no septic might be an issue in some areas.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Quick search reveals Maryland has a BAT (Best Available Technology) law for septics. I don't see any inspector passing a composting toilet and grey water system.

UBC will also require a more traditional heating system in addition to the wood stove.

NEC will also require grid power or a backup generator (hardwired in) for if the solar doesn't fill the needs.

Do you have a structural engineer lined up that will sign off on the earthbag structure? Typical framed structure are easy for inspectors to approve as the industry has worked out all the calculations and load carrying capacity of the members. You'll need a structural engineer that is willing to prove to them that your structure meets all UBC code requirements for strength.

WWW


----------



## sleep4centuries (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am looking for one right now, most of this is going off recommendations and research so every bit helps. We are looking for a property with few restrictions to make it easier but I'm still trying to follow building codes.


----------

